# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  إن العيونَ التي في طرفها حورٌ ..!!!

## mohammad qasaimeh

هنالك عدة طرق للفظ جملة الحياة .. و هنالك عدة اشكال تتجسد بها روح الكون الحائمة بين الكواكب .. 
ومن نبض حبات المطر .. وأمواج الافق التي تعانق بعضها .. وعبق الزهور الذي يفوح من الربيع على هيئة نوافير .. 
وجداول الجمال التي تنساب بين حقول الغيوم .. من بين تلك الغرمة الكونية .. تتمايل اصابع القدر على هيئة موسيقى الخلود .. 
كي تودع احد اسرار لجة الروح .. على هيئة انثوية اسمها العيون .. فتكتب على شغاف القلب نظراتها .. وتسمع الروح 
.
.
.

----------


## ajluni top

:Bl (22): 
قتلننا وان لم يحينّ قتلانا

مشكور يا محمد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

والله يا صاح ما خبرنا غير العيون :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قتلننا وان لم يحينّ قتلانا
> 
> مشكور يا محمد


قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا 

هلا عجلوني  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا 

هلا عجلوني 

مهو اللي بيشوف هالعيون بينسى حاله
_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياأم عمـرو جـزاك الله مغفـرة ردي علي فؤادي كالـذي كحانـاألست أملح من يمشي علـى قـدميا أملح الناس كل النـاس انسانـايلقى غريمكم من غير عسرتكـم بالبذل بخلا وبالاحسـان حرمانـاقد خنت من لم يكن يخشى خيانتكم ماكنت أول موثـوق بـه خانـالقد كتمت الهوى حتـى تهيجنـيلاأستطيـع لهـذا الحـب كتمانـاكاد الهوى يوم سلمانيـن يقتلنـيوكـاد يقتلنـي يومـا ببيـدانـالابارك الله في من كان يحسبكـم الا على العهد حتى كانـا ماكانـالابارك الله في الدنيا اذا انقطعـت أسباب دنياك من اسبـاب دنيانـامااحدث الدهـر مماتعلميـن لكـمللحبل صرما ولا للعهـد نسيانـاان العيون التي في طرفها حـورقتلتنـا ثـم لـم يحيـن قتـلانـايصرعن ذا اللب حتى لاحراك به وهن اضعـف خلـق الله اركانـاياحبذا جبل الريـان مـن جبـل وحبذا ساكن الريـان مـن كانـاوحبـذا نفحـات مـن يمانـيـهتأتيك من قبـل الريـان احيانـا
ملاحظة :
هى للشاعرالاموى المعروف جرير بن عطية التميمى وهى قصيدة هجائية هجى بها الاخطل وبدأها بهذا الشعر الغزلى

----------


## زهره التوليب

متطوره حالتك...صاير تحط صور غير صور سلاف :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> متطوره حالتك...صاير تحط صور غير صور سلاف


طيب صليتي على النبي وانتي بتشوفي الصور ؟؟ 

بعدين شو حالتك ما حالتك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _طيب صليتي على النبي وانتي بتشوفي الصور ؟؟ 
> 
> بعدين شو حالتك ما حالتك_


لأ...قلت لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله!!...بمشي الحال؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 


انت كده  :Eh S(15): 
دينا هارون احلى من سلاف لانو سلاف فيها ملامح من بنت جيرانا اللي كانت عمليتلنا رعب واحنا صغار

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _انت كده 
> دينا هارون احلى من سلاف لانو سلاف فيها ملامح من بنت جيرانا اللي كانت عمليتلنا رعب واحنا صغار_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لأ...قلت لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله!!...بمشي الحال؟


اي عبارة تسبّح الخالق على ابداع خلقه بتنفع  :Db465236ff: 

بس مثل ما لاحظتي باي محفل للجمال لا بد من سلاف  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انت كده 
> دينا هارون احلى من سلاف لانو سلاف فيها ملامح من بنت جيرانا اللي كانت عمليتلنا رعب واحنا صغار


طيب شو صار ببنت جيرانكو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _اي عبارة تسبّح الخالق على ابداع خلقه بتنفع 
> 
> بس مثل ما لاحظتي باي محفل للجمال لا بد من سلاف_


للحقيقه وجوه متعدده :Db465236ff: 
ياسيدي ...زيما بدك :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
> _طيب شو صار ببنت جيرانكو_


انا ذاكر انها خطبت قبل ما نرحل بس الله يعينو.... ما بنصحك فيها :Db465236ff:  بعدين يا رجل اذا الكرة كانت توصل بيتهم اعتبرها ما رح ترجع واذا كنت زلمة قرب عالبيت واطلب الكرة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

والله مرة ضربت محمد صديق طفولتي بحجر على راسو دمو غرق الحارة ....صحيح هي حلوة شوي بس الله ساحب منها العقل عادت التوجيهي اربع مرات وبعدين ااااااااخر مرة رسبت وخطبت ....بديش احكيلك تاريخها المرير كلو :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_انا ذاكر انها خطبت قبل ما نرحل بس الله يعينو.... ما بنصحك فيها بعدين يا رجل اذا الكرة كانت توصل بيتهم اعتبرها ما رح ترجع واذا كنت زلمة قرب عالبيت واطلب الكرة

والله مرة ضربت محمد صديق طفولتي بحجر على راسو دمو غرق الحارة ....صحيح هي حلوة شوي بس الله ساحب منها العقل عادت التوجيهي اربع مرات وبعدين ااااااااخر مرة رسبت وخطبت ....بديش احكيلك تاريخها المرير كلو
_


__ 

_اكيد بتشبه سلاف.. لا يكون بتشبه فيفي عبده وانته مخربط.._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _انا ذاكر انها خطبت قبل ما نرحل بس الله يعينو.... ما بنصحك فيها بعدين يا رجل اذا الكرة كانت توصل بيتهم اعتبرها ما رح ترجع واذا كنت زلمة قرب عالبيت واطلب الكرة
> 
> والله مرة ضربت محمد صديق طفولتي بحجر على راسو دمو غرق الحارة ....صحيح هي حلوة شوي بس الله ساحب منها العقل عادت التوجيهي اربع مرات وبعدين ااااااااخر مرة رسبت وخطبت ....بديش احكيلك تاريخها المرير كلو_


ليش انت خليت اشي ماحكيته :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _
> 
> 
>  
> 
> اكيد بتشبه سلاف.. لا يكون بتشبه فيفي عبده وانته مخربط.._


_  تحشيش انت ياغسان_

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ تحشيش انت ياغسان_


_ قاعد بحكي مواصفات فيفي عبده ...وحده زي سلاف بده يطلع منها هيك .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _اكيد بتشبه سلاف.. لا يكون بتشبه فيفي عبده وانته مخربط.._


يا رجل شو جاب سيرة الوحوش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_يا رجل شو جاب سيرة الوحوش_ 


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله هاد اللي اجاك انا مشان هيك حطيت هذاك الاكتشاف ذاكرو تبع المرأة الجميلة بتكون غبية والله من وراها  :Db465236ff: ...أقلكم انتوا شكلكم بدكم تضيعوا علي فيلم الليلة ...لو احكيلك زهره عن بقية تاريخها لاضل للصبح :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_والله هاد اللي اجاك انا مشان هيك حطيت هذاك الاكتشاف ذاكرو تبع المرأة الجميلة بتكون غبية والله من وراها ...أقلكم انتوا شكلكم بدكم تضيعوا علي فيلم الليلة ...لو احكيلك زهره عن بقية تاريخها لاضل للصبح_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب شوفوا هالصوره ولا تسألوني مين لانه ما بعرف وادعولي..

----------


## آلجوري

ضحكتوني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يعطيك العافية محمد  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الله حيّو عمار .. يا عمي هاي العيون يا بلاش  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## The Gentle Man

والله روعه
صور روعه كتير
ولا العيون الجميله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## The Gentle Man



----------


## The Gentle Man



----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

بصراحة انسى كل الحكي إلي أجاك 
العيون من الآاااااااخر بتجنن ...
بس شو لونك !!!
جديد عيون وما عيون ؟؟
شو القصة ؟
طمنا محمد

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
__




_شو قتصتك جنتل مااان مع العيون أنت ومحمد  _ 
_ع رأي واحد صاحبنا اسمه هاني شاكر "ياأحلى عيون بذوب فيها ودايماً ياحبيبي بقول....."_
_ولا ع رأي صاحبيتنا الله يذكرها بالخير " عيونك كل أصحابي وأهلي وكل أحبابي "_ 
_والله ياشباب بعد موضوع العيون والصور الطقع هاااي صار بدكوا زيارة ع الجامعة نشوف شو القصة؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بصراحة انسى كل الحكي إلي أجاك 
> العيون من الآاااااااخر بتجنن ...
> بس شو لونك !!!
> جديد عيون وما عيون ؟؟
> شو القصة ؟
> طمنا محمد


لا قصة ولا اشي ، شو بدك احلا من هالعيون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب ايشوريا..وهي حصلت على لقب اجمل عيني بالعالم حسب استطلاع على الانترنت
رح احط صوره مع انه ضد مبدأي :Eh S(2): 


**


عفكره هي ممثله هنديه وكانت ملكه جمال الهند سابقا

----------


## زهره التوليب

إذا كان تحديد قائمة باجمل 50 عينا في العالم عملا صعبا، فإن تحديد أجمل 10 عيون يبدو تحديا كبيرا، وهذا ما قام به موقع متخصص في قوائم «التوب تن» على الإنترنت باختيار أجمل 10 عيون في العالم.
 تشارليز ثيرون

احتلت الممثلة الجنوب أفريقية الجميلة تشارليز ثيرون (33 سنة) والحائزة جائزة الأوسكار عام2003 المرتبة العاشرة في قائمة أصحاب أجمل عيون، وتعتبر ثيرون واحدة من أجمل نجمات العالم بشعرها الأشقر وعينيها الواسعتين، وهي دائما ما تحتل رقما متقدما في قوائم استطلاع الرأي لأكثر نجمات العالم إثارة وجمالا.
صوفيا لورين

الممثلة الإيطالية الشهيرة صوفيا لورين (73 سنة) الحائزة جائزة الأوسكار حلت في المرتبة التاسعة. وصوفيا لورين التي تعتبر أيقونة إيطالية مازالت، على الرغم من تقدم العمر بها، تحمل جمال وأنوثة الماضي، إلى درجة أن أحد مواقع الإنترنت اختارها أجمل امرأة في العالم منذ عامين. 
جمال لورين الفاتن جعل أحد الأساقفة يقول عنها: على الرغم من أن الفاتيكان يعارض الاستنساخ فإنه قد يستثني صوفيا لورين.
كريستين كريوك

وجاءت في المركز الثامن الممثلة الكندية الجميلة كريستين كريوك (26 سنة) نجمة المسلسل الأميركي الشهير «سمولفيل». وتمتلك كريوك، ابنة الأب الهولندي والأم الصينية، عينين يحسدهما عليهما كل نساء العالم.
جيادا دي لورينتيس

[

صوره جيادا مش راضيه نطلع  :Db465236ff: 
]
المركز السابع كان من نصيب مقدمة برامج الطهي الايطالية الفاتنة جيادا دي لورينتيس (38 سنة)، التي يعرفها الجمهور العربي جيدا من خلال برامجها على قناة «فتافيت» المتخصصة في عالم الطهي. وجيادا المولودة في روما، والتي ولعت بالطهي منذ صغرها، تنافس نجمات التمثيل والغناء في استطلاعات الرأي المتعلقة بالجمال والإثارة، وتنال عيناها الاهتمام دائما.
شربات جولا:

كانت مفاجأة هذا الاستطلاع منح المركز السادس لعيني الفتاة الأفغانية شربات جولا التي سحرت العالم منتصف الثمانينات بجمال عينيها وهي في الرابعة عشرة من العمر، بعد أن التقط لها المصور ستيف ماكوري صورة في أحد مخيمات اللاجئين الأفغان في باكستان، ونشرت صورتها على غلاف مجلة «ناشينوال جيوغرافيك» عام 85 لتصبح الصورة الأكثر شعبية في تاريخ المجلة. ورغم أن جولا أصبحت زوجة وأما إلا أن العالم مازال يتذكر عينيها الساحرتين.
أودري هيبورن

جاءت عينا أسطورة هوليوود الممثلة الراحلة اودري هيبورن في المركز الخامس رغم رحيلها عن عالمنا منذ 15 عاما عن عمر 63 عاما. وتعتبر هيبورن الحائزة العديد من الجوائز كأحسن ممثلة ومنها الأوسكار وبطلة أفلام «إجازة في روما»، «سيدتي الجميلة»، «الإفطار مع تيفاني»، إحدى ايقونات السينما والجمال الموضة، ومازال الجمهور والنقاد يختارونها واحدة من أجمل نساء التاريخ، رغم مرور كل هذه السنوات على رحيلها.
إليزابيث تايلور

احتلت المركز الرابع الممثلة الشهيرة اليزابيث تايلور التي يطلق عليها «قطة هوليوود المدللة» والتي حصلت على جائزة الأوسكار مرتين وتزوجت 8 مرات. ورغم ان تايلور تبلغ من العمر 76 عاما وتمشي على عكازين هذه الأيام، لكن العالم ما زال يتذكر تلك القطة المفعمة بالجمال والأنوثة، ويتذكر خاصة عينيها الرائعتين.
ليندا كارتر

حلت عينا الممثلة والمطربة الأميركية ليندا كارتر (57 سنة) في المركز الثالث، وكارتر التي وصلت إلى الدور قبل النهائي في مسابقة ملكة جمال الولايات المتحدة عام 72 تعتبر واحدة من أشهر نجمات التلفزيون عبر التاريخ بسبب مسلسلها الشهير «المرأة الخارقة» نهاية السبعينيات، والذي يعرفه الجمهور العربي جيدا. ورغم مررو كل هذه السنوات فما زالت كارتر تتمتع بالجمال وخاصة جمال عينيها الزرقاوين.
أنجلينا جولي

احتلت الممثلة الأميركية الشهيرة أنجلينا جولي (33 سنة) المركز الثاني. وأنجلينا الحاصلة على الأوسكار تعتبر واحدة من أكثر نساء العالم جاذبية، ولا يخلو استطلاع للرأي متعلق بالجمال والجاذبية من اسمها، وقد أصبحت عيناها ماركة مسجلة في عيادات التجميل، حيث أحدثت ثورة في جراحة التجميل حول العالم، فملايين النساء يحلمن بعيون تشبه عيني جولي. 
إيشوريا راي

أما صاحبة أجمل عينين في العالم فهي الممثلة الهندية الرائعة الجمال ايشوريا راي (35 سنة) التي فازت عام 94 بلقب مسابقة ملكة جمال العالم، ومن يومها وهي تزاحم نجمات هوليوود على لقب النجمة الأكثر جمالا وإثارة. راي التي شاركت في أكثر من 40 فيلما، والتي اختارتها مجلة التايم عام 2004 من بين أكثر 100 امرأة تأثيرا في العالم، تمتلك عينين أقل ما توصفان بهما أنهما ساحرتان.

----------


## آلجوري

يا الله يا جماعةإذا هاي الصورة شايفينها بتجنن !!!!! 
كيف لو حطيت صورة لعيوني . :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مين بختلف عليها ايشوريا راي هاي رح اعمللها موضوع لحالها 

شكرا زهرة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ايمان عياد - قناة الجزيره

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## دموع الورد

[sor2]http://www.jamaa.cc/avatars/1196811149.jpg[/sor2]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## saousana

> 


احلى عيون في الدنيا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_


 

 

 

 

 

_


 محمد ارحمنا شوي,, نزلهم صوره صوره.. خلي الصدمه و الجنون  تكون اخف شوي :Db465236ff: 
ما عرفت على اي صوره اتفرج ولا اي نظره اتأمل  :Bl (35):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شو يا جماعة هاد كلو مكياجات :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> شو يا جماعة هاد كلو مكياجات


المعظم مكياج انا معك 
بس اخر صور عيونها اجمل عيون في الدنيا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو يا جماعة هاد كلو مكياجات


المهم المحصلة ، ولا شو عمار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

منعرف انه مكياج, لكن شوفي الصوره رقم 4 مثلا لمسة مكياج خفيف وجمال العيون واضح يعني ما عليه كلام

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
> _المهم المحصلة ، ولا شو عمار_



 بالزبط, بتهمني المحصله  هو الفيزياء احسن مني :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

طبعاً احلا عيون مع اضافة الرموش الاصطناعية

"عالطبيعة خليكِ"

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_



طبعاً احلا عيون مع اضافة الرموش الاصطناعية

"عالطبيعة خليكِ"



_


 انا حكيتلك ومحمد حكالك المحصله اهم شي بغض النظر عن الوسائل المتبعه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## saousana



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
__


 حاس حالي بحضر دعايه كريم او مستحضر تجميلي  :Icon6:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  








حاس حالي بحضر دعايه كريم او مستحضر تجميلي 



_


 طيب صلي على النبي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله_

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله_


 شو مالك؟؟ :Icon6:

----------


## saousana

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
__


  nice  :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

> انت كده 
> دينا هارون احلى من سلاف لانو سلاف فيها ملامح من بنت جيرانا اللي كانت عمليتلنا رعب واحنا صغار


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

/
\
/
\
and finally .. a nice smile





على رأي فيروز : يخرب بيت عيونك يا رولا شو حلوين

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يخرب بيتك  :Bl (14):  ارحمنا 
ما ذبحنا غير العيون :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 
_يخرب بيتك  ارحمنا_ 
_ما ذبحنا غير العيون_
 

على مهلك
 :SnipeR (83): عمار :SnipeR (83):  
لا تنجلط
عيونها ابدا مو حلوين 
 :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 
__


__

__







 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  
 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 
يخرب بيتك  ارحمنا 
ما ذبحنا غير العيون 






على مهلك
عمار 
لا تنجلط
عيونها ابدا مو حلوين 




_


 :Bl (35):  لا فشرت انجلط مشان عيونها...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله عليك ابو الزعبي... :SnipeR (62): 
بعيد وبكرر ما ذبحنا غير العيون :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يسعد الله 

دخــــــــيل الله انا على هالعيون 

سحر والله اللي بشوفهم بنفتن ..

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 
_الله عليك ابو الزعبي..._
_بعيد وبكرر ما ذبحنا غير العيون_ 


هدول الك ولابو الزعبي
 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله ذبحتنا العيون يا عمار :Eh S(2): 

وزهرة قلعت عيونا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_والله ذبحتنا العيون يا عمار

وزهرة قلعت عيونا
_


  يزلمه اسكت انا اخصائي عيون  :Db465236ff: 
تعال منقعد مع بعض منطلع محترفين  :Db465236ff: 
واتركك من زهره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حمص وفلافل

وبس

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

هون الجمال الفتــان

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يالله هيني جاي بس جيب عندك محمد صاحب الموضوع :Db465236ff: 

يا رجل عنجد اشي بخيل ...  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_



يالله هيني جاي بس جيب عندك محمد صاحب الموضوع 

يا رجل عنجد اشي بخيل ... 



_


 :Db465236ff:  خلص اتفقنا...
وبجيب معي عينات كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الجمال الفتان ما بيعجب
اما البشاعة مع الترقيع احلا
صحيح ضمو محمد معكم هالمرة
اكتشفت انو لازم عيونكم تتقلع

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff: كثرلي منها العينات مشان الاحتراف بده تجربة وخبرة :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_



كثرلي منها العينات مشان الاحتراف بده تجربة وخبرة


_


 :Db465236ff:  خلص ولا يهمك تم  :Db465236ff:  
والي مش عاجبه  بلاش  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## حمص وفلافل

ملكة جمال الدنيا والكون والعالم

----------


## غسان



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi_ 



_ خلص ولا يهمك تم _ 
_والي مش عاجبه بلاش_  



احكيلكم هالترقيع كثير عليكم
وضمو للمجموعة استاذ حمص فلافل
 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا مقياس جمال العيون عندي سلاف ... :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

نصيحة هون الجمال على اصوله
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16555

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_



نصيحة هون الجمال على اصوله

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16555



_


 :Db465236ff:  فعلا وينا عنه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عندك عينات ... عيون كاريس بشار وعيون نورمان اسعد ورنا الابيض .... ما شاء الله بحلوا عن حبل المشنقة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_



عندك عينات ... عيون كاريس بشار وعيون نورمان اسعد ورنا الابيض .... ما شاء الله بحلوا عن حبل المشنقة


_


 والله انك على راسي..
خليك صامد .. وقاوم ... صامدووووووووون صامدوووووووووون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شكلو ما رح اخلص منكو 
بس ببشركو
شكلو عيونكم ما تقلعو منيح يعني صار معكم 
حــول 
"يعني بتشوفو الحلوة بشعة والبشعة حلوة"

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_شكلو ما رح اخلص منكو 

بس ببشركو
شكلو عيونكم ما تقلعو منيح يعني صار معكم 
حــول 
"يعني بتشوفو الحلوة بشعة والبشعة حلوة"_


 لالا وحياتك

انا رأيي بالصور الي نزلها محمد والزعبي والي انا نزلتها.. غير هيك ما الي علاقه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

حرام عليكي كاريس ونورمان ومايا بشعات  :Eh S(2): ... معناها ما ظل للجمال مطرح :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_حرام عليكي كاريس ونورمان ومايا بشعات ... معناها ما ظل للجمال مطرح_


 يزلمه خليك صامد...  :Bl (14): 
مطرح الجمال محفوظ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الله حيهم الشباب قايمين بالواجب 
مش عيب يا زهرة تفقأي عيوني وانا غايب  :SnipeR (30): 

بعدين الصورة اللي حطيتيها  لا بأس

----------


## دليلة

حلوووووووووووووووين يسلمو الله يحفظهم لشبابهم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله حيك ابو شريك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هاي شقفة عالطبيعة وبدون مكياج انا متأكد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

العيون العسليه !!!

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## غسان

هيفاء وعبدالحليم مع بعض ..  :Db465236ff:  مش زااااابطه يابوحميد :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يعينكوا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _هيفاء وعبدالحليم مع بعض ..  مش زااااابطه يابوحميد_


اعمل حالك مش شايف :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



الله يعينكوا 


_


 :Bl (35):  اه والله 
الله يعينا....ذبحنا العيون.. الله بعين يا زعبي  :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_اعمل حالك مش شايف_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  شو قصتكم اليوم بتظلوا تذكروني ..  :Db465236ff: 

ذكرتيني بعلاء ولي الدين بفيلم الناظر لما كانوا ياكلوا كتل هوه واحمد حلمي ... صار يقله اعمل نفسك ميت ..اعمل نفسك ميت .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كامل الاوصاف فتني والعيون السود خدوني من هواهم رحت أغني ...اهداء لهيفاء كاملة الاوصاف...بس اتجوزت :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _
>   شو قصتكم اليوم بتظلوا تذكروني .. 
> 
> ذكرتيني بعلاء ولي الدين بفيلم الناظر لما كانوا ياكلوا كتل هوه واحمد حلمي ... صار يقله اعمل نفسك ميت ..اعمل نفسك ميت .._


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 





> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _كامل الاوصاف فتني والعيون السود خدوني من هواهم رحت أغني ...اهداء لهيفاء كاملة الاوصاف...بس اتجوزت_


نفسي احكيلك "الله يعطيك زيها" بس حرام...شفقان عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  احمد .. دعوه رسميه لك للدخول الى الدردشه ...

عماااااااار وينك .. على الدردشه ابوشريك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انتي ادعيلي بس وبعدين اشفقي قد ما بدك :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _انتي ادعيلي بس وبعدين اشفقي قد ما بدك_


هههه ياحسرتي عليك...لا مارح ادعي..شو بدي بخطيتك :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_الله يبعثلك وحده يابوحميد .. بجمال هيفاء واخلاق دانا .. ورشاقة روبي ..  شو بدك احسن من هيك .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _الله يبعثلك وحده يابوحميد .. بجمال هيفاء واخلاق دانا .. ورشاقة روبي ..  شو بدك احسن من هيك .._


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
وتظل تحكيلك انا "لانا انا لنلن" على اساس اسمها لانا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _هههه ياحسرتي عليك...لا مارح ادعي..شو بدي بخطيتك_


خطيتي برقبتك اذا ما دعيتي :Cry2: 






> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> _الله يبعثلك وحده يابوحميد .. بجمال هيفاء واخلاق دانا .. ورشاقة روبي ..  شو بدك احسن من هيك .._


اخلاق دانا :Db465236ff: ...شمعنا دانا ليش مش سميرة سعيد ...شو اخلاق دانا حرام :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  لانا .. عيش يا عمي .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

دانا .. من ده الي ما يعرف دودو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

زهرة و غسان مش عاجبكو الموضوع لا تفوتو  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _زهرة و غسان مش عاجبكو الموضوع لا تفوتو_


شو دخلك انت..هاي حريه رأي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ملامحها بالصوره بتشبه وحده معنا بالدفعه

----------


## عُبادة

> ملامحها بالصوره بتشبه وحده معنا بالدفعه


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بحسدك يا وائل رمضان  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
__



الهدوء + الملائكية + الانوثة + الجاذبية + ( اشياء لا تعد ولا تحصى من الجمال ) = ابتسامة سلاف  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  صفاء سلطان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

شو أبو حميد رجعت الحاله   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو أبو حميد رجعت الحاله


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  greeeeeeeeeeen eyes  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_كنده حنا ... من الاخرررررررر_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _كنده حنا ... من الاخرررررررر_


هاي هبة نور  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_اه هاي الي مع عاصي بالكليب_ 

_طيب هاي كنده حنا ... بتشبهها كثير والله_ 

__


__

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
صفااااااااء سلطان 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كنت اتابع باب الحارة مشانها ...طارت من باب الحارة = بطلت اتابع باب الحارة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اعطيها ابو الزعبي

----------


## حمص وفلافل

[imgr]http://kafee.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/haifa-wehbe.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
> __
> 
> 
> 
> الهدوء + الملائكية + الانوثة + الجاذبية + ( اشياء لا تعد ولا تحصى من الجمال ) = ابتسامة سلاف



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## زهرة النرجس

> 


يا عمي كلك زوق

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا عمي كلك زوق


نورتي الصفحه

----------


## دمعة فرح

شو العيون الحلوه هاي ماشاءالله..................
 :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو العيون الحلوه هاي ماشاءالله..................


مرورك احلا..  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center][/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سبحان الله  ما أحلى هالعيون مشكورة محمد القسايمه  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اعطيها ابو الزعبي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اعطيها ابو الزعبي


انت بس ظلك انكش مخي :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انت بس ظلك انكش مخي


[align=center] 
توصالنا بالخضر ابو الزعبي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]

 العيون برأي اهم شي في الانسان لانو هي الوحيدة اللي بتقدر كتير منيح تعبر  عن اللي بداخلنا 
                                                وبتقدر كمان تخلينا  نتعمق ونتعرف على شخصية الانسان الاخر ومهما الشخص حاول يخفي الاسرار 
                  بداخله دائما المفتاح للمعرفة الاسرار هي العيون برغم الابتسامة اللي ممكن تنرسم على الوجه 
   لانها ببساطة صادقة 

                       [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> 
> العيون برأي اهم شي في الانسان لانو هي الوحيدة اللي بتقدر كتير منيح تعبر عن اللي بداخلنا 
> وبتقدر كمان تخلينا نتعمق ونتعرف على شخصية الانسان الاخر ومهما الشخص حاول يخفي الاسرار 
> بداخله دائما المفتاح للمعرفة الاسرار هي العيون برغم الابتسامة اللي ممكن تنرسم على الوجه 
> لانها ببساطة صادقة 
> 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يخرب بيتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

مش لون العيون هو يلي بحدد جمالها بنظري!شكل العين نفسه والنظره يلي بتحسها جوا العين لما تتعمق فيها هو الجمال الحقيقي :Eh S(2): 
بحب عيون سولاف وشارليز ثيرون جد بجننو :Eh S(2):

----------


## تيتو

> انت كده 
> دينا هارون احلى من سلاف لانو سلاف فيها ملامح من بنت جيرانا اللي كانت عمليتلنا رعب واحنا صغار


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

طيب شوفو هالصور واعطوني رأيكم
انا بشوفهم من اجمل العيون ما شاء الله
على فكرة هاد عمران عباس ملك جمال الباكستان
الصور بالمرفقات

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طيب شوفو هالصور واعطوني رأيكم
> انا بشوفهم من اجمل العيون ما شاء الله
> على فكرة هاد عمران عباس ملك جمال الباكستان
> الصور بالمرفقات


حلو .. 
بس احنا ذبحنا عيون سلاف  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مش حلو شوي حلو كتييييييير يا عمار  
انا برأيي انه في لسا اجمل من هالعيون بس احنا ما بنشوفهم ولا بنعرفهم هاي صور مشاهير فقدرنا نحبهم ونعجب فيهم لسا في اجمل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مش حلو شوي حلو كتييييييير يا عمار 
> انا برأيي انه في لسا اجمل من هالعيون بس احنا ما بنشوفهم ولا بنعرفهم هاي صور مشاهير فقدرنا نحبهم ونعجب فيهم لسا في اجمل


اكيد في اجمل .. بس لكل شخص معياره الخاص بجمال العيون  , يعني ممكن يتحقق المعيار عندي وتكون احلا من عيونها مافي وعندك ما تتحقق ويكون لسه في احلا من هيك .. ع كل الحلو ما بختلف عليه 2

----------


## شذى الياسمين

حلوييييييييين كتير
بس لو نشوفهم بدون مكياج ممكن يكونوا نفس الشي والروعه ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حلوييييييييين كتير
> بس لو نشوفهم بدون مكياج ممكن يكونوا نفس الشي والروعه ؟؟


والله بتعتمد على البنت نفسها .. اذا من الاصل عيونها حلوين ولا لا 
يسلموا ع المرور

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> والله بتعتمد على البنت نفسها .. اذا من الاصل عيونها حلوين ولا لا 
> يسلموا ع المرور


الله يسلمك

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

انا بشوف عيون سلاف
بجننوا
يا عمي ما فيه كلام

بس فيه حيون احلى بكتيييييييييييييير

بس مومشاهير

متلي تماما


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## الخمايسة

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]





ترى ماذا يخطر ببال النساء إذا رأوا سلاف .. 


و قد أثبت استفتاء شمل زهور الربيع أن سلاف لم يخلق مثلها .. 

و أن عينيها هي نقطة تقاطع الحور مع الانس ..
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا شايف ان الشعر الذي في طرفه حورٌ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
Tuba büyüküstün





















[/align]

----------


## MR.X

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلوين

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> انا شايف ان الشعر الذي في طرفه حورٌ


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حلوين الصور
 :Eh S(15):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> Tuba büyüküstün
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هاي معك حق فيها  :Icon29:

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> 


 
لا هاي مش كثير بحسها عاديه 

لميس احلا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center][/align]

[align=center] 
طاب المريض  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## غسان

> [align=center][/align]
> 
> [align=center] 
> طاب المريض 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 


مين الشاطر يحزر لمين هاي الصورة ؟ 
[/align]

----------


## prince love

:SnipeR (18):  :Copy Of Baeh: شكرا كتير هاي شغلة كتير صغيرة

تدري وش وقَّف غيابك ؟
وقَّف غيابك [ سنيني ] !
نبض قلبي ..
ليه ساكت ؟

والدموع اللي تباكت ؟
كل هذا صار فيني !!

يعني معقوله تغيب
وما تراجع ب القرار ؟

منظر غيابك كئيب !
واقف ب سكة قطار ! 

في قفص صدري ربيت
كيف أحس الطير طار ؟

لا نهاري هو نهار ..
وفيك أسهى ما دريت !

ومن يكلمني يقول :
يا بخت من به سهيت

إنت ما حسيت يمكن
والغياب أكبر دليل ,

دايم يردد لسانك :
لذَّة الشي القليل 

راضي قلبي في قليلك !
المهم ألمح وجودك

تحترق أعصاب قلبي ..
وإنت غايب !
يا برودك !!! 






حبيب عمري .. مع ان الحب عذبني 
تفداك كل الجروح اللي أعانيـهـــا 
تعال واطلب سنين العمر .. 
جربني أعطيــــكـ عمري وأنا لاقلت أعنيهـا 
[.. أموووت عليــكـ ..] 
تدري حبيبي بكيفك لو تعاتبني 
يكفي حياتي وجودك نعمة فيهــا 
__________________

----------

